# Ibs c, new here , some help?



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello! My name is rose and I'm 20 years old. Ive been suffering with ibs c since september 2016. Probably triggered by stress, depression, stomach flu and binge- chewing tons of trident gum (rich in sorbitol) and eating sometimes 5 apples a day. (These were things i used to do before i had ibs c,and i could eat whatever and have BMs)

Suddenly i stopped going. Before IBS c i used to be able to eat everything-- meat, chicken, apples, mangoes, rice, bread, coffee, milk uogurt etc and i went to the bathroom (bms) regularly ( and they looked normal) all of a suden i stopped going and months ghad gone by. I was diagnosed in december and tried following a gastroenterologists instructions, they didnt work so i went to another one and she gave me miralax which works most times . (I take some powder with water at night) and started following low fodmap. Sometimes lowfodmap and miralax dont work.

I am sick and tired of not being able to poo or to eat stuff i like. I barely eat!!! I dont know what to eat anymore!! I think everything makes me constipated! Ive lost so much weight. Right now this week , something atrange is happening. For the past three days ive had pain everytime i eat or drink, felt acidity , and i barely have bms and theyre just tiny very few poos, i dont even feel like going i force myself to go. Ive been trying to drink hot water with lemon and pepermint tea and oil capsules ..
I went to the pharmacy and they gave me metoclopramide for spasms. Never taken it before but is not working.
Its almost time for sleeping so I just took 25ml milk of magnesia and took a buscapine pill for pain, 2 80mg simethicone for bloat

i hate feeling paina nd idk what causes it... what should i eat? Should i quit fodmap?? I am sick of being constipated and not being able to eat anything!!! Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi

so sorry for your problems.

a low fodmap diet does reduce bloating and gas but it does not help with constipation per se. a lot of fodmaps have compounds in them that in addition to being gassy also tend to draw water into the stool and so tend to loosen stools. these are the foods one often finds in diets recommended to help relieve constipation. when i following a strict low fodmap diet, my C became much worse.

have you told your gastro that you are still having problems. perhaps he/she will up your miralax dosage. or prescribe one of the constipation meds that are available such as amitiza, prucalopride, linzess (constella--linaclotide) or trulance (not sure which meds are available in your country) also your gastro might order some tests to find out why you are so constipated. the sitz marker test is a good test to have. it diagnoses colonic inertia.

it is important to take something everyday to help you go so you don't get backed up and develop an impaction or worse yet, an obstruction. i tried all the meds available and when they didn't work for me, my gastros told me to take whatever i needed to go which in my case was a combination of osmotic and stimulant laxatives.

you might want to take a look at this thread:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/

good luck with everything. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi! Thank you! I dont know if they have those meds and tests where I live but i will look into it, might help! I tried having high fodmap food and still had bms! Some gas but it worked i guess.  thanks for the advice


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good--glad you had some bms. and yes, hopefully at least some of those medications are available in peru--and also the tests. good luck


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

annie7 said:


> oh good--glad you had some bms. and yes, hopefully at least some of those medications are available in peru--and also the tests. good luck


hi.. its been two days .. i had bms yesterday without taking anything and eating fodmap..

last night i took some miralax

and today i woke up and had a bm. then today ive been eating high fodmap but healthy fruits and veggies but no bms ALL DAY  maybe too much fiber and too much fat? ive been waiting 4 hours between every meal, took peppermint oil capsule this morning, been taking peppermint tea after food and NOTHING, no BMS except for the one in the morning that I guess was caused by miralax.... idk what to do? is this IBS? do I really have ibs ? or what is it? is it normal to eat veggies fruits, drink enough water and fiber and still NOT GO after every meal?? do u suggest taking more miralax today? i dont want to "feel full"... i dont want to be a slave of laxativs all my life... i want a cure!!!   or should i not take anything and see if i go on my own tomorrow?? i feel "full" of food... not bloated, not gassy, just full because i havent gone since this morning...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

most people do not go after every meal---they go once a day, usually in the morning.

it could be that you're eating too much fiber. try reducing the amount of fiber that you eat and see if that helps.

and yes, you could try taking more miralax.

when you say you "feel full"---do you mean that your abdomen feels full? or do you mean that your rectum feels full, like you have more stool in there that is trying to come out but can't. that can be a sign of pelvic floor dysfunction. there are tests (defecogram, anal manometry) that can dx this. biofeedback and physical therapy can help with this.

https://my.clevelandclinic.org/health/articles/pelvic-floor-dysfunction

nobody wants to have to take laxatives--i certainly didn't--but sometimes they are the only thing that helps. like i mentioned above, there are meds available for chronic constipation. ask your doc.

and there are a lots of non-laxative suggestions in that link i posted earlier--"the great list of remedies".

if you're not sure if this is ibs, go back to your gastro doc and discuss this with him and see if he thinks tests (like the colonic transit study test --sitz marker) are necessary.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi! Thank you ! I feel full of food and like i need to poo but i dont go. Took miralax last night and some acv and had a bm this morning. Yes, maybe too much fiber. Ive been on lowfodmap for six months nkw. I decided i will test whole milk yogurt this week, then next week wheat (gluten), then next week another group, while keeping strict lowfodmap and also looking into intoleeance tests etc, and probably ordering some magnesium citrate. Does that work? Thank u for ur help  you give
Me hope


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, thanks--there's always hope--never give up







.

that's a good idea testing the fodmap food groups. that's what you're supposed to do --challenge each group one food at a time. that way you can find out exactly which foods bother you so that you aren't excluding foods unnecessarily and so you can have a more varied and nutritional diet.

another thing that is important with FODMAP is quantity. many people --myself included--find they can eat a small amount of a high FODMAP food without problems. take broccoli for example. i can eat a half cup of it without problems but a whole cup of it gives me gas. i've seen lists like this too--which show some foods as being considered low FODMAP in small amounts but high FODMAP in large amounts

yes, it's a good idea to give magnesium citrate a try. the amount and which type of mag supplement varies from individual to individual. you have to experiment to see what works for you. there are many different kinds: magnesium citrate, magnesium oxide, etc. a lot of people like powdered magnesium supplements like natural calm- you mix in water and drink it . Magnesium relaxes the muscles in the intestines which helps to establish a smoother rhythm and magnesium also helps soften the stool by attracting water to the colon which helps to make stools easier to pass. we've got a ton of magnesium threads on here.

good luck with everything.


----------



## Studentgal (Feb 24, 2017)

Rhart97 said:


> Hello! My name is rose and I'm 20 years old. Ive been suffering with ibs c since september 2016. Probably triggered by stress, depression, stomach flu and binge- chewing tons of trident gum (rich in sorbitol) and eating sometimes 5 apples a day. (These were things i used to do before i had ibs c,and i could eat whatever and have BMs)
> 
> Suddenly i stopped going. Before IBS c i used to be able to eat everything-- meat, chicken, apples, mangoes, rice, bread, coffee, milk uogurt etc and i went to the bathroom (bms) regularly ( and they looked normal) all of a suden i stopped going and months ghad gone by. I was diagnosed in december and tried following a gastroenterologists instructions, they didnt work so i went to another one and she gave me miralax which works most times . (I take some powder with water at night) and started following low fodmap. Sometimes lowfodmap and miralax dont work.
> 
> ...


Your story sounds a lot similar to mine. I would suggest a food journal to keep track of your symptoms, like when you get an upset tummy so that you can figure out if it is food that is causing you to get constipated. I was like you and I could eat everything and then all of a sudden I couldn't, I cannot eat wheat and dairy any longer. If you think something might be the culprit, cut it out for three weeks and reintroduce to see if it causes you grief again. I also tried to see medical doctors but they really have no idea what the cause of ibs is and they will tell you to take fiber supplements and laxatives but laxatives will make it worse long term. For my self, i realized that it was actually more to do with the stress in my life that caused my body to become constipated, as i was in university which is very stressful, there were so many factors that were causing my body to become anxious. I think if you are stressed or anxious, maybe seeing a counsellor might be more help than a doctor? I don't know much about your situation but i became so stressed out and anxious dealing with the stomach problems that i couldn't handle it anymore by my self. There is a huge connection between the gut and the brain. So i hope this helps!


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

annie7 said:


> oh, thanks--there's always hope--never give up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi again! went to a new doctor. he says he can't say if i have ibs-c. i told him i suffer constipation. so hes ordered three thyroid blood tests, and feces test. i have to take my feces for 3 days to the lab so they se if i have parasites or something. next tep after that would be radiologist barium enema test. he says until we dont know what i have try to keep eating clean the way i am and taking miralax (polyethy......) so i dont get "stuck"... Hope he helps. he didnt say anthing about diet or medication or diagnosis yet, which makes sense. hope i can find a cure and stop being constipated forever


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi

thanks for the update. so glad you went to a new doc. sounds like he's being very thorough with all the testing. the thyroid tests are very good to have because low thyroid levels can definitely cause constipation. that's the first test my gastro doc gave me. sounds like you're on your way to some answers.

good luck. keep us posted.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

annie7 said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for the update. so glad you went to a new doc. sounds like he's being very thorough with all the testing. the thyroid tests are very good to have because low thyroid levels can definitely cause constipation. that's the first test my gastro doc gave me. sounds like you're on your way to some answers.
> 
> good luck. keep us posted.


i am still constipated. havent had a bm for many days and i dont want to eat any more food. ive barely eaten but everytime i eat i regugitate some of it and i feel so full and uncomfortable and i aslo feel like "going" or that theres poo in there and i feel pain but nothing comes out. ive taking miralax at night for two nights and nothing happens (except one tiny tiny brown piece today). i am so desperate and i dont want more food!!!! idk what to eat or drink so i can stop feeling this way. i called doctor and he was away and i am waiting for him to call me back so i can ask what to do. i cant do any tests if im not "going""""


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

If you're not passing anything--not even gas--go to the ER. Sounds like you may have developed an impaction or an obstruction. That needs medical attention immediately
Good luck.take care.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

annie7 said:


> If you're not passing anything--not even gas--go to the ER. Sounds like you may have developed an impaction or an obstruction. That needs medical attention immediately
> Good luck.take care.


only a small tiny poo todayearlier... spoke to dr. says fecal tests are important. i had a thyroid TSH test a little more than a month ago and everythings fine with that. so i need to GO to have the tests. he advised taking Milk of magnesia today and then if i dont go during the day, the next day, to take one prunelax at night. so i can get things moving and have my tests... at this point i just want to feel "clean" ... food piling up in there. and tomorrow i will only have lactose free yogurt all day... no solids, just to keep cleaning.... idk why but that makes me feel relief, a liquid diet. maybe i dont have ibs, maybe its something else like chronic constipation, colonic inertia or who knows what...... wish me luck  i read prunelax is addictive and you shouldnt take it for more than a week.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad you were able to speak to your doc. hopefully his advice will work. yes, its very important that you get things moving again and that you keep them moving. "take what you need to go"--that's the advice my gastro docs gave me. even if it involves taking laxatives. nobody wants to take laxatives--i certainly didn't --but as my gastro docs told me, my colon wasn't working anyway (i had colonic inertia) and that it's far better to take laxatives daily to keep things moving than to develop an impaction or worse yet, an obstruction.

the instructions on prunelax say do not use more than a week unless directed by a doctor. so you want to follow your doc's advice. if he told you to use it, it's ok to use it.

and yes, it's a good idea to eat soft, "squishy" foods--yogurt, soups, eggs, nutritional drinks etc--until this passes so you don't have a lot of bulky, fibrous foods building up in there. that's what i always did. it does help plus you need to eat so you have nutrition.

good luck!


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi! Went this morning and several times the rest of the day. Dark smelly because it had days in there.. (TMI SORRY) feel way better. Had 4 200ml glasses of lactose free yogurt around the day, some pedialyte to restore the electrolytes lost from the magnesia and tons of water. I think tomorrow ill have only yogurt too. I dont think im having any laxative today. Doctor said only take it if during tjat day i dont have a bowel movement. Should i eat more than yogurt tomorrow? I feel i have to "clean" more. I planned to start having some yogurt and then some a bit of oatmeal monday and tuesday, and then start adding afew more tbsps of oatmeal the next days and more food slowly, like pineapple. Is that good? Im kinda scared of fiber i think i should start slow.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good--so glad to hear that the milk of mag worked and that you were able to go!

sounds like you have a good plan for eating---start slow. you could eat yogurt and other soft foods and maybe start with some more solid food today if you want. you really do need to eat something to keep your nutrition up. your body needs fuel to work properly. please don't starve yourself . one thing about C is, if nothing goes in, nothing comes out. if you do get backed up, take more milk of mag like the doc said. i used to take it daily --along with a stimulant laxative, like my gastro doc advised. it's important to eat nutritiously and to take what you need to go, if you do need to take something.

good luck.


----------



## Justwannabenormal (Jun 2, 2017)

Have you been tested for SIBO?


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Then maybe i should est something else than yogurt today. But what? Im scared of fiber now. I was thinking 1/4 cup oatmeal and then tomorrow increase the amount? I have to deink a lot of water, i know that. Are apples good or bad for "going"? Ive been avoiding them because of fodmap. Is papaya good? Havent been tested for sibo yet.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sure, try the oatmeal. that's nutritious. if you're scared of eating too much fiber, just eat foods lower in fiber. there are a lot of good fiber charts online that show the fiber content of foods. or you can look up each food individually to see how much fiber it has. you can also google "low fiber diet" to come up with some ideas.

a lot of people do say that eating papaya helps with their C. or you could try a small apple. well cooked vegetables are low in fiber--lower in fiber than raw veggies.

just try to eat a balanced diet. use the charts online and focus on foods lower in fiber.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Ok.. thank you so much for replying, annie!  def makes me feel better to have someone else who understands. i will keep having some yogurt but add a bit of oatmeal and see how i feel. Hope it helps me go. Also i am afraid of this barium test thing. Did u have it?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh you're welcome and yes i do understand. you might have to experiment with the amount of fiber you need that's just right for you--an amount that helps you go but doesn't back you up. we're all different. i did better with a diet lower in fiber but i do need some fiber to go.

yes, i had the barium test many years (30) ago. i'm old lol...i don't remember a lot about it but it wasn't that bad--i've had worse lol...i imagine the doc will give you information about it if he hasn't done so already. or you can look it up online to see what to expect. good luck with it.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

I had some papaya instead of oatmeal. For some reason now I'm afraid of high fiber and grains haha. Will have some more papaya later. I saw all bran cereal at a store and i remember when i was normal it helped me "go"? But im afraid of it now. Lots of insoluble fiber. I am also afraid of normal wheat flour and whole grain wheat flower (in for example cookies) . I feel it could clog me up? Or maybe not? Idk ... idk what to eat haha. Idk what food should i try tomorrow. Maybe not oatmeal??? Should i test it or not?
Did the barium test help in anything? Did it make you more constipated?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm sorry you're afraid to eat so many foods now . we basically have to experiment to see what works for us. a long time ago i ate all bran but i finally figured out that it was just too much fiber for me so i ate oatmeal instead. that has a mix of soluble and insoluble fiber as i recall.

maybe talk to a dietician--one who specializes in gastro problems. they could help you figure out a diet plan.

my doc had me do the barium test to rule out any abnormalities. it showed that there were none. i drank lots of water afterwards and for the next few days and took laxatives to help pass the barium. please try not to worry too much about the test. you'll get through it just fine.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

annie7 said:


> i'm sorry you're afraid to eat so many foods now . we basically have to experiment to see what works for us. a long time ago i ate all bran but i finally figured out that it was just too much fiber for me so i ate oatmeal instead. that has a mix of soluble and insoluble fiber as i recall.
> 
> maybe talk to a dietician--one who specializes in gastro problems. they could help you figure out a diet plan.
> 
> my doc had me do the barium test to rule out any abnormalities. it showed that there were none. i drank lots of water afterwards and for the next few days and took laxatives to help pass the barium. please try not to worry too much about the test. you'll get through it just fine.


Yes.. unfortunately I've become scared of everything. Ive had lactose free yogurt today, aftr a few hours some papaya, then some more yogurt, and now i had 5 spoons of oatmeal with a little dash of almond milk and stevia. Hope I'm ok and that I will keep "going" haha.

Unfortunately most doctors and dietitians in peru have no idea about ibs or constipation or anything. The first two automatically diagnosed me with ibs without exams or anything and gave me miralax, antispasmodics and told me to eat fiber and veggies and fruit... they didnt know about fodmap or anything. it is truly awful , i wish i lived in another country . 

i am reading about barium and i am even more scared now because of the experiences i read in the forum. maybe conoloscopy would be better?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

you really need to eat enough to keep your body healthy, to keep your nutrition up and to avoid losing weight. i can not stress that enough. it doesn't really sound like you've eaten enough food today. and like i said if you don't eat much, not much will come out. the diet thing is something we all have to figure out for ourselves. i started out on a high fiber diet because that's what my doc said to do. he told me to eat 40 grams of fiber a day! can you imagine! so i ate that much for quite a while but i was always so backed up. so i slowly dialed down the fiber til i found a lower amount that worked for me (about 17 grams). there are plenty of foods you can eat on a low fiber diet. i ate oatmeal, bananas, eggs, well cooked vegetables, yogurt, crackers, soups, meat, low fiber bread etc.

you'll have to discuss which test is best with your doc. it's really up to him. a colonoscopy does have some risks so most doctors don't want to do one if it isn't necessary. also--at least here in the usa--the doc has to prove to your insurance company that the test is medically necessary.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Yes! Youre right! I make sure i eat enough calories for the day so i don't get weak  and yes, i have to have something inside for it to come out. I was thinking maybe at somepoint i could try adding a tbsp of all bran to almond milk or to oatmeal and see how it goes.. if it helps maybe increase to 2 and gradually see if i can tolerate? But slowly i guess. Just to test it out. They say insoluble fiber is what gets rid of c. For now only soft. Going slowly and testing is very important. What are your thoughts on smooth peanut butter (only made with peanuts and salt) and C? Is high fat bad? And what are the risks of colonoscopy? All the barium enema horror stories scared me now haha.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

peanut butter should be fine. having some fat in the diet helps with C.

yes the internet is full of drama and horror stories. you're really best off not reading them.

here are some of the risks of a colonoscopy.

http://www.webmd.com/colorectal-cancer/colonoscopy-risks#1


----------



## Savannah5 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi,

Try to stay away from Miralax. It is made from Polythene Glycol, (PEG), the same ingredient used in Antifreeze, and other household things such as Toothpaste, detergents, etc. This stuff is poison. I looked at the FDA website, and they are getting ready to out a black box warning on it. You can Google it if you like, just type in "Miralax" and "Antifreeze" or go to FDA website. Doctor's should not be prescribing this like candy. Have you tried Probiotic yogurt with live active strains such as BB-12, L. Acidophilus, L. Bulgarius, and S. Thermophilus? Make sure you get the plain flavors such as vanilla or strawberry or Banana instead of the ones that say fruit on the bottom because they have alot of added sugars. Try to stay away from Activia or Yoplait. "La Yogurt" Stony brook" or "Friendly Farms" are all good quality probiotic yogurt. Since taking them I have gone from painful straining and one small bowel movement a week to no straining and two bowel movements a day. My abdomen, ribcage, no longer hurt from straning, or my chest. I eat one small container a day. I also take 1 tablespoon of ground flaxseed mixed in coffee, water, oatmeal, yogurt or cereal daily. The yogurt has also improved my mood and anxiety.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi! Its been a good day so far. I bought a soy protein based ensure type drink to make sure i have enough nutrients and calories so I dont get weak. Took some and i feel fine. Well tolerated it seems. I will take it once everyday until i find a steady diet that works for me. Havent taken laxatives since friday night. Wish me luck tomorrow! And thank u for all your suggestions.

I have another question! Dr told me to take milk of magnesia, and then a prunelax tablet (senna and whatever) if i didnt have bms duringthat day, take some at night. (Not together!! Either mOm or a prunelax tablet) I read senna is very dangerous and an irritant. I feel safer with Milk of Magnesia but ive read you cant take it three days in a row because its dangerous. Should i only take MoM if i get "stuck" again? Prunelax tablets scare me.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Savannah5 said:


> Hi,
> Try to stay away from Miralax. It is made from Polythene Glycol, (PEG), the same ingredient used in Antifreeze, and other household things such as Toothpaste, detergents, etc. This stuff is poison. I looked at the FDA website, and they are getting ready to out a black box warning on it. You can Google it if you like, just type in "Miralax" and "Antifreeze" or go to FDA website. Doctor's should not be prescribing this like candy. Have you tried Probiotic yogurt with live active strains such as BB-12, L. Acidophilus, L. Bulgarius, and S. Thermophilus? Make sure you get the plain flavors such as vanilla or strawberry or Banana instead of the ones that say fruit on the bottom because they have alot of added sugars. Try to stay away from Activia or Yoplait. "La Yogurt" Stony brook" or "Friendly Farms" are all good quality probiotic yogurt. Since taking them I have gone from painful straining and one small bowel movement a week to no straining and two bowel movements a day. My abdomen, ribcage, no longer hurt from straning, or my chest. I eat one small container a day. I also take 1 tablespoon of ground flaxseed mixed in coffee, water, oatmeal, yogurt or cereal daily. The yogurt has also improved my mood and anxiety.


Hi!! Thank u!! Good to know about miralax. Is milk of magnesia ok? What about prinelax/senna?? I am having lactose free yogurt that claims to have like 7 strains of probiotics. Ground flaxseed sounds good too, but i want to stabilize my gut a bit first. I am kinda scared of fiber.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good that you are drinking a nutritional drink. and that's wonderful that you are going ok and haven't needed any laxatives ! good for you. and yes, fingers crossed this continues.

about laxatives. all the laxatives that were considered to be unsafe were removed from the market years ago, i remember when that happened. per my gastro doc's advice, i took senna and milk of mag daily for many years because i had colonic inertia--my colon didn't work--and taking laxatives was the only way i could go. my docs told me (and i researched it) that taking laxatives as directed was safe and certainly far safer than developing an impaction, which i tended to do rather easily. here are two articles about laxative use..

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15654804

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8234421

there are lots of horror stories on the internet about laxative use--just like everything else.

if you are afraid to take the laxatives that your doc recommended, then you should discuss this with your doc. perhaps he can suggest something else.

also you can ask your pharmacist about the safety of laxatives--including miralax. miralax is not the same as antifreeze. Miralax is pure polyethylene glycol (polyethylene glycol 3350--PEG 3350). ethylene glycol is antifreeze. Miralax is one molecule away from antifreeze. so it's not the same thing as antifreeze. your pharmacist can confirm this.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi! My day was great until i decided to stop esting only yogurt oatmeal and the nutritional soy deink and had 6 tbsp quinoa witj half a carrot and a third of a zuchini. Everything very soft and cooked. I ate that at 4 and its almlst 1 am and no BM.... and ive felt strange.. for some reason the "uncomfortable" feeling (ibs attack??) happens near my anus area? Like the "inflammation" is around the butt? (Tmi sorry) no bloating or gas or farts or any of that like everyone deacribes. Wonder what my condition is. should i take mOm before i go to bed? I think i will because i really need those tests done. This makes me sad . I feel like I cant tolerate any food!!!!!   back to super soft i guess, until they find a solution for me....


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry you're having problems again. hope the MOM worked.

maybe it isn't diet related and you have something else going on. that's what you should ask your doc about. ask him if you can have the sitz marker test (colonic transit study --sometimes called a shapes study.) that test will show if, for whatever reason, your colonic transit has slowed. that's the first test i asked for when i saw my gastro doc and it confirmed that i had colonic inertia. it also showed possible pelvic floor dysfunction which another test proved that i had as well. it's a very good diagnostic test to have.

you should also have your thyroid levels checked if you haven't already done so. low thyroid can def cause C.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

annie7 said:


> so sorry you're having problems again. hope the MOM worked.
> 
> maybe it isn't diet related and you have something else going on. that's what you should ask your doc about. ask him if you can have the sitz marker test (colonic transit study --sometimes called a shapes study.) that test will show if, for whatever reason, your colonic transit has slowed. that's the first test i asked for when i saw my gastro doc and it confirmed that i had colonic inertia. it also showed possible pelvic floor dysfunction which another test proved that i had as well. it's a very good diagnostic test to have.
> 
> you should also have your thyroid levels checked if you haven't already done so. low thyroid can def cause C.


.

Hi! I dont know.. something tells me everytime i eat more "solid" or more fibrous foods i get blocked. I asked the doctor first thing for that teat and he didnt want to do it. He insists on having the fecal tests for parasites ans that stuff and the barium and to see him with those two. Took less mOM that last friday and i had a bm today (w mucus) sorry for the tmi, maybe that info helps. What are symtpms of colonic inertia and pfd? Id love to do the sitz marker. I had a thyroid test on april 30, no problems with that


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good your thyroid levels are ok

people with colonic inertia go 5 days or so without a bm on a regular basis. they also have bloating, abdominal pain and often nausea.

pfd:

https://my.clevelandclinic.org/health/articles/pelvic-floor-dysfunction


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Had a bm this morning bexause of the mom, then havent gone all day and i had pain in my left lower side and all around.... pain, burning sensation, some spasms around rectum, ive been stressed because i had a fight with my mother whom i fortunately dont live with but i have to deal with her all the time ... i will have to take more mOM today... i really dont know what to eat but i only feel like soft foods.... like oatmeal and yogurt and thats it... some banana too and peanut butter. Maybe what i eat is constipating? But i really dont know what food to eat and i dont want to keep losing weight. I miss eating normally. 😔😔😔


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Had a bm and feel better. Maybe i do have slow transit or something? Took mom last night but hasnt had bm only this morning until now


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

about bananas--i eat one daily but i make sure it is very ripe--with the little brown dots on the skin. unripe bananas can aggravate C . very ripe ones do not.

supplement your diet with the nutritional drinks so that you don't lose weight. it really doesn't sound like you're eating much--not much going in means not mean coming out. a diet too low in fiber can cause C problems, too. i ate around 17 grams of fiber--that worked for me but we're all different.

you might want to take a look at this thread about food and C.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/334505-d-causing-foods/


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

annie7 said:


> about bananas--i eat one daily but i make sure it is very ripe--with the little brown dots on the skin. unripe bananas can aggravate C . very ripe ones do not.
> 
> supplement your diet with the nutritional drinks so that you don't lose weight. it really doesn't sound like you're eating much--not much going in means not mean coming out. a diet too low in fiber can cause C problems, too. i ate around 17 grams of fiber--that worked for me but we're all different.
> 
> ...


I answered in another reply below


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Q


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Rhart97 said:


> Rhart97 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive taken mOm two days in a row. I only had a bm in the morning and then i had another one last night. And then today morning i had one, and i havent had one all day. I had yogurt and papaya and oatmeal with a banana and an apple, and some more yogurt, and my nutritional drink.. i think i t is enough food and fiber (even more than the usual) to have at least one bowel movement. Im ignoring fodmap and all the restrictions now bexause i dont bloat or have a lot of gas or pain when eating the "forbidden" foods so whatever. It bothers me having to take a laxative everyday... i am very depressed because ive been suffering with this for more than half a year. I am fristrated and feel like dying... why live anymore this isnt life... i was also thinking maybe tests werent even neccesaary. Maybe i should try to eat more fibee gradually and stop taking laxatives almost every night...??? And also water consumption. Maybe thats the cure??? Havent been eating enough fiber at all during this time because ive been strictly following fodmap and fodmap portions!!! And i also took miralax almost everynight even if i was going because i wanted to "keep going" and go even more ao i had been takjng it even when i disnt even really neees but since i read warnings about it and because it hasnt even been working i stopped taking it ans now i take milk of magnesia when i need it but netver more than 3 days in a row.....


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that sounds like a good plan--to slowly up your fiber intake til you see what amount works for you. be sure and drink lots of water with it.

i'm sorry you're feeling so depressed and frustrated but please don't give up yet. you still have lots of things to try--you are just starting to fight this and you have a lot of options. try your new fiber plan. also read this link--it has a lot of good ideas in it. and a lot of them are natural --no laxatives involved. there are also various meds available for treating C--ask your doc. you might want to ask your doc about trying lactulose. many people find that works. and there's other things too you can try.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/

and there's a lot of info here on the board about dealing with C.

it would also probably help your mental state a lot if you stopped googling and reading all the horror stories online. try to think positive and focus on finding a plan that works for you. good luck with everything. you can do this!


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

annie7 said:


> that sounds like a good plan--to slowly up your fiber intake til you see what amount works for you. be sure and drink lots of water with it.
> 
> i'm sorry you're feeling so depressed and frustrated but please don't give up yet. you still have lots of things to try--you are just starting to fight this and you have a lot of options. try your new fiber plan. also read this link--it has a lot of good ideas in it. and a lot of them are natural --no laxatives involved. there are also various meds available for treating C--ask your doc. you might want to ask your doc about trying lactulose. many people find that works. and there's other things too you can try.
> 
> ...


Hi! Thank you for the answer. My mom wants me to do this expensive test where they test you for intolerances to 93 different foods to see if thats the problem. I dont think it is. I think neither feces test or barium will find anything. I think answer is more fiber less laxatives. Anyway.... one step at a time. I already gave one sample, got one more to go. Ill see what happens.

I will def check the post. My solgar magnesium arrives on monday. I took mOm in order to have a BM to have a ssmple to take  and now my butt burns when i go and i have some D.. mild but uncomfortable and strange.

Problem is in peru they dont know a lot about ibs or just actual-happening- health things altogether , and the up to date treatments and medication black box warnings etc, neither they have all the medications that you guys have (indont think they have benefiber or metamicil or linzess etc) it is awful. When i went to LA i magically cured taking kombucha and probiotics and eating well... at whole foosa haha. Mag citrate i ordered from amazon. Hope i dont have to take laxative for tomorrow morning and i can just hand in my sample and go by myself.......


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Also, how should i eat today with how my tummy is? I dont want to get C again!!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

maybe that test your mom is suggesting will help you. it's certainly worth a try. leave no stone unturned -- that's what i always say. i took every test i could to help get to the bottom of my C problem.

i'm sorry--i don't know how to advise you about what to eat today. if your tummy is ok today, then maybe just eat what you ate yesterday. we really have to figure out diet on our own. it's trial and error.

please don't just assume that certain meds or supplements are unavailable in your country. ask you doc or research it online or even better--call your pharmacist and ask. the proper name for linzess is linaclotide. linzess is the brand name that it's sold under in the usa. in other countries, it's called constella and it may even go by a different name in peru. so ask your pharmacist if linaclotide is available there. also---i did a little research online and it looks like prucalopride is available in peru. prucalopride is an excellent C med. a lot of people have had success with it. i desperately wanted to try it but it's not available in the usa. the brand name of it is resolor although it also goes by the brand name of restoran in some countries. so ask your pharmacist if prucalopride is available. same thing with lubiprostone (brand name amitiza in usa) ask your pharmacist.

if benefiber and metamucil etc aren't available in peru, you can order them online.

good luck with everything. take good care.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi! I've decided to make a plan!

I am very afraid of barium or colonoscopy tests because of the risks.

I will only do the poo sample test thats left and maybe the food intolerance one... but my plan is this

From July 15 to Aug 22


 
 NO DAIRY OR GRAINS OR NUTS (nutmilk and nut yogurt is ok) and maybe even no animal protein, and try to not eat any sugar
slowly Increase my fiber consumption + WATER consumption + hot green tea and peppermint tea
take magnesium citrate as soon as it arrives and probiotics, and fermented foods whenever i can find them.
every morning eat hydrating fruit (pineapple, strawberries, papaya , pick one only) with 2 tbsp ground flaxseed.
and only take Milk of Magnesia if ive had no BM in 3 days OR if i have an important thing, date, appointment etc... and try to decrease the dose when i take it. 
supplement with my nutritional soy drink in case i havent eaten enough during the day
always make time to sit down for 10 min in the toilet or more..
and try to incorporate yoga 

If this doesnt help me at all on aug 22 then i will proceed to have the other stuff done but i want to give it a try!!!! what do u think? i hope it will.



annie7 said:


> maybe that test your mom is suggesting will help you. it's certainly worth a try. leave no stone unturned -- that's what i always say. i took every test i could to help get to the bottom of my C problem.
> 
> i'm sorry--i don't know how to advise you about what to eat today. if your tummy is ok today, then maybe just eat what you ate yesterday. we really have to figure out diet on our own. it's trial and error.
> 
> ...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Sounds like a plan. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

annie7 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Good luck. Keep us posted.


is it good? do you think it may improve anything or that i could see results in those 40 days?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh sure--i think it's a good plan. it's definitely worth a try.

just make sure that you get adequate nutrition when on this diet and also be sure you get enough protein if you're not going to eat meat.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

annie7 said:


> oh sure--i think it's a good plan. it's definitely worth a try.
> 
> just make sure that you get adequate nutrition when on this diet and also be sure you get enough protein if you're not going to eat meat.


I am having a hard time with this!! i am eating half an avocado or a whole one sometimes which isnt protein but contains some... i will try canned sardines today


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Why don't you want to eat animal protein ?


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

because i feel like its "hard" and i cant "process it" so it constipates me?  ive grown so many food fears



annie7 said:


> Why don't you want to eat animal protein ?


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

annie7 said:


> Why don't you want to eat animal protein ?


My recent stool test said I have Blastocystis hominis and I am so scared and feel hopeless because of what Ive read so far about this. Seems to be barely no research or success cases of people getting rid of it permanently. Seems to cause damage and trouble and it really never goes away. I am depressed and feel like i just never want to wake up. My mom is spending so much money in my health and it makes me feel awful. I will see my doctor this thursday.

no longer eating soy products, bananas or sugar. Its so hard for me not to eat stevia but i see it has dextrose and maltodextrin... i guess i shuld drop it.
I am eating some fish and chicken.

And i think mag citrate will help with constipation plus i suspect i do have a deficiency.

I had blood tests for vitamins minerals etc like two months ago and everything was fine but i think im slowly getting weak...

I havenr taken laxative since friday night and i will only take it if k dont go for 3 days or if i have an important thing to do where i cant feel uncomfortable or look bloated.. my stools are small and very strange looking and with rests of food i think.

I am trying to take all the time i can whenever i feel the urge.

the fruit i normally eat in the morning is either pineapple or papaya and sometimes wirh half an avocado because of the natural enzymes

if you know anything about blastocystis hominis that could help or someone who has / had it please share.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm sorry you have blastocystis hominis. i don't know anything about that but i seem to remember posts here on the board about it. you could post a separate topic about it to hopefully get some answers from people.


----------



## Rhart97 (Jul 1, 2017)

annie7 said:


> i'm sorry you have blastocystis hominis. i don't know anything about that but i seem to remember posts here on the board about it. you could post a separate topic about it to hopefully get some answers from people.


no one is answering 

on the bright side (?) i havent taken a laxative since friday and i've been "going" (very small strange stools but at least i am!!!!) seems like my diet and supplements are working. i have the blasto symptoms anyway.. my face and ears and sometimes scalp itch a lot... i noticed some strange white mushy thing in my stool wonder what it is.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

if you do a search on the board for "blastocystis hominis", you'll find a number of posts about it.

that's good that you've been passing some stools.

the white mushy thing could be mucus. it's normal to pass that.


----------

